# Router table and box



## eribaMotters (14 Jan 2012)

Not sure if this is in the correct place, being a newbie., but here goes.

A couple of X-mas presents to myself this year. 

Firstly a router cabinet/table to replace my old number made some 25 years ago. Construction is 18mm birch plywood, biscuit jointed together. A 60 x 40 beech stretcher is glued underneath to deter bow, and she runs on heavy weight nylon castors. Left hand side has blum metabox drawers, sectioned off for router bits and spindle tooling etc, above storage for jigs and small Bosch router. Middle is half depth at top and houses 1/4" DeWalt router and drop in bases for table etc. Below are thicknesser jigs and dovetail jig [seldom used]. Right hand side empty at present.
The top is 16mm trespa, 1400 x 650, a solid plastic similar to top surface of Formica. It was a cut on an industrial CAD-CAM facility along with the drop in plates. I threaded out holes and soldered thumb screws up to hold finger boards and fence in place. Fence is plywood with braces and boxing in for large extractor. I made up a mounting point underneath for a vacumn cleaner to also be attached. Extraction is good. You will see NVR switching on RH end runs to socket around back where 1/2" Elu router is plugged in. 

Second is a simple box for a little Bosch router currently on offer with several bases. A nice bit of kit, but the plastic tool-box , along with lots of card-board boxes meant bits all over the place, so a custom box was needed. I also turned out one of the bases to take an old elu bush in order that I could use it with my hinge jigs.

Colin

edit - Ive got the photos in the wrong order. Start at the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## Red (14 Jan 2012)

Nicely done


----------



## Rob Platt (15 Jan 2012)

A couple of X-mas presents to myself this year


you`re spoiling yourself

nice

all the best
rob


----------



## devonwoody (15 Jan 2012)

Very neat and the background looks good as well. I wish I could get my wife out to my workshop and get the place tidied up.


----------



## Webby (15 Jan 2012)

devonwoody":hw92mmun said:


> Very neat and the background looks good as well. I wish I could get my *wife* out to my workshop and get the place tidied up.




My wife tidies up and then i cant find anything again :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jan 2012)

Nice neat job. Someone likes Wealdens?

:wink:


----------



## Tierney (24 Jan 2012)

very nice, and I must say a very tidy workshop.

DT


----------



## Mcluma (24 Jan 2012)

very nice indeed

how do like the bosch?


----------



## eribaMotters (28 Jan 2012)

Chris,
I've only used the small Bosch a few times, but this has been enough to make my mind up on what a nice tool it is. I will not use it to its full potential, as I'm not a routing addict. I bought it after missing out on a 2nd hand Lamello laminate trimmer. I wanted something small that could be used one handed, when chamfering or rounding over the edges on battens, panel work etc. If it could be adapted to to be used with a home made butt hinge jig all the better. The Bosch fits the bill.

Colin


----------

